# Best Print on Demand in the US in 2020



## Miriam B (Jul 8, 2020)

Hello creative people.
Can somebody help me with this: what is the best Print on Demand company 2020 for printing DTG It needs to be cheap and fast delivery in the US.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Best at what?

They all print crooked shirts and bad colors now and then, so they could all be better at quality control than they are.

In terms of best price on high quality shirts (speaking of the shirt, not the print), I like CustomCat. Printful really screws people on the price of most of their decent quality shirts.

That said, CustomCat uses Aeoon printers, so the prints look a bit different than those done on Kornit printers (Printful, Merch by Amazon). Aeoon prints are smoother, less shiny, a bit more detailed than Kornit prints. But maybe you like the look of Kornit prints better.

Look at their sites and compare prices, then order samples from a few. Most places have the Gildan 65000 SoftStyle as their lowest priced decent (ringspun cotton) shirt. I recommend against using any of the cheaper, coarser, non-ringspun shirts for DTG.

CC is currently operating normally. Not sure if Printful is fully back to normal operations yet ... last I heard they were slowed by Covid restrictions in CA.


----------



## Miriam B (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks a lot for your replay. The problem with Custom Cat is that you have to create a shop first before you can order a sample. Ofcourse I meant if the quality of the prints are good and ofcourse I meant to ask about the quality of t shirts. Do you or anybody have good experience with Galloree at all? They seem a small company. I like to support small companies. Love to read your answer,
thanks a lot,
Miriam


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Miriam B said:


> Thanks a lot for your replay. The problem with Custom Cat is that you have to create a shop first before you can order a sample. Ofcourse I meant if the quality of the prints are good and ofcourse I meant to ask about the quality of t shirts. Do you or anybody have good experience with Galloree at all? They seem a small company. I like to support small companies. Love to read your answer,
> thanks a lot,
> Miriam


You can place a manual order with CC via their CSV ordering. That is actually how I handle all of my orders with them. It is a little confusing, as they seem to have just repurposed some screens from their other integrations. It is free to use this method ... I believe there is a monthly fee for some of the others.

First you have to click the CSV link and ask them to enable you for CSV. Will probably take a day or two for them to get back to you about that. As I mentioned, it is a little unintuitive, so best not to go this route if not up to dealing with that.

CSV is Comma Separated Values. You put your order info in a spreadsheet then export it as a CSV file, which you then upload to their site. If you use their exact names for item types, colors, and sizes, then it should "map" everything correctly. Else if you want to name things using your own terms, then you need to map it via their interface the first time you order each item type.

Here is an example of what a CSV order looks like. The header text and placement of commas must be _exactly_ like this (names and numbers changed to protect the guilty). You can copy this text into a text file, change the extension to .csv, and then open that in any spreadsheet application.


```
Date,OrderId,LineItemId,Quantity,DesignId,Sku,ProductId,ProductName,Color,Size,DesignPosition,ShipToFirstName,ShipToLastName,ShipToAddress,ShipToAddress2,ShipToCity,ShipToZip,ShipToState,ShipToCountry,ShipToPhone,ShippingMethod,CustomerEmail,DesignURL,ExactArtwork,
9/10/20,9768412155,1,1,DumbCat,DumbCat BM11OZ Black One Size ,BM11OZ,,Black,One Size,,Dan,Brink,SW 35th,Apt 12,BOSTON,21539,,US,,Economy,[email protected],,,
```


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Galloree, no, hadn't heard of them. Just took a quick peak. Like Printful, their price for a Next Level 3600 is extortionary. I prefer using those for my DTG prints, as it is what I use for most of my screen prints. A great shirt, at a great price (unless you buy it via most PODs).

Only DTG samples I have are from CC, TeePublic, Printful, and Merch by Amazon.


----------



## Miriam B (Jul 8, 2020)

Thank you! The only problem with this POD company is that they don t seem to answer if you have any questions.
By the way, I did a test version of a shirt with CC. They are expensive! Do you think so too?
thanks again!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Miriam B said:


> Thank you! The only problem with this POD company is that they don t seem to answer if you have any questions.
> By the way, I did a test version of a shirt with CC. They are expensive! Do you think so too?
> thanks again!


If you have a problem with an order, you just message them directly from the order within the application and that creates a trouble ticket. Outside of an issue directly related to an order, yes they are less responsive. Priorities.

I'm not sure what you ordered for the test print, but they are $5 less expensive for a Next Level Apparel 3600 than Printful or the place you mentioned the other day, Galloree.

The thing most people don't know is that there is only like a $0.50 to $1.25 difference in the wholesale price of a low quality blank and a high quality blank. Printful, and most of the rest, are absolutely raping everyone with their pricing on the better shirts. CC's price points are much more inline with the cost of the blanks. I have accounts at wholesale suppliers since I actually screen print myself, so I know the prices.

And mug prices? CC is about half of Printful. I don't even understand how anyone can afford to use Printful for mugs.

Compare apples to apples, and I think you'll find CC costs the same or less than Printful for any given blank.

But cost isn't everything. You need to be happy with the quality and service, as well.


----------



## nickbor34 (Jan 24, 2021)

I know there is an unspoken rule about creating prints about free speech and cultural identity. The print or text should be about peace and equality.


----------

